

What Does It Mean To Be A God? - flippers
http://aubreygoodman.wordpress.com/2012/08/30/what-does-it-mean-to-be-a-god/

======
dalke
"Ray... if someone asks you if you are a god.. you say YES!!"

The idea here seems to be that Einstein and Feynman were gods, but they were
actually people, and the author is a person, so therefore the author is a god.
And "a god" seems to be defined as someone who knows something before others
do.

I think the author is deluded as to what a "god" is. Or has some unstated
alternative definition.

I don't believe the comment about Chandrasekhar "living in a yurt, redefining
the mathematics of supernovae ... surrounded by uneducated peasant farmers" is
at all correct. He started that supernova work in England, and did most if not
all of it in Europe. Even in India, when he was born his father was Deputy
Auditor General of the Northwestern Railways. He was initially tutored at
home, and his mother "translated Henrik Ibsen's A Doll's House into Tamil." So
says Wikipedia. This doesn't sound like a family which would live in a yurt.

